# BMW headlights (maxima)



## Amast3rMind69 (Sep 30, 2009)

I was taking pictures of my les paul for a guitar forum and since I had my camera out I figured I would took a few shots of my Maxima. I will have my license in November (almost 18). my dad was going to junk this Maxima but I told him to hold on to it so I can drive it for my first car. I am not really a Maxima person but it will do for now until I can afford to buy a 96 240 coupe so I can do the rb25 swap. At the moment the car is stock because it has been sitting in my backyard for about a year. I have 2 different pairs of rims for it and a nice after market exhaust. I'm swapping a 5 speed in this car this summer. My dad installed some BMW headlights so it looks like a beamer when driving down the road. The car has a few dent but I can pop them back out. The interior is mint, black leather with no rips at all. It also has a little Bose system so when I'm smoking dubbies down the road I can jam to some zeppelin. I've decided that I am not going to do anything to the motor because its a Maxima and its gonna cost a shit load to make it compete with my bros fox-body supercharged mustang.. I need the kind of power and sound the straight sixes give. (rb25 s14) 

BMW Headlights

















































































Personally I like these rims better


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the Steering Wheel!!! You could sand and paint those rims yourself, clean up the exterior and you'll have a brand new car...


----------



## Amast3rMind69 (Sep 30, 2009)

Faja said:


> Love the Steering Wheel!!! You could sand and paint those rims yourself, clean up the exterior and you'll have a brand new car...


thats what im sayin


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice. I dig the lights. And I'm with Faja on the steering wheel. Love it.


----------

